# She is due Today



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Lilly is due today. I didn't sleep much last night. To me she is huge. Do you think it's going to be today?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder looks like it might have a bit more fulfilling left to do. 

Good luck!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

It's hard to tell from pics. She doesn't look huge to me, but I am used to seeing really huge. I just had one that had a big boy on Sat. and she was about the size of Lilly. Her udder doesn't look that ready. And they have a way of keeping us guessing. So good luck, hope it won't be too long.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Last year (ff) her bag was so full 6 weeks before kidding she squarter milk on the ground when she laid down. So I like this. Her belly was 54 inches last year when she delivered triplets. She is 58.5 this time. I thought a camera made you look fatter.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Here we go.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Good luck and cant wait to see pics of baby/babies


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

That was quick


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!!! :leap: Congrats!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ahhh congratulations!!! I am so jealous! My goat is taking forever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry I missed this post.

The funny part is, I would of said with her udder pic, her udder is ready, LOL. 

Congrats, they are cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Twin girls. Yeah! 
I took the first pictures at 7 this morning. The goop picture shows how quickly she filled her bag. I'm hoping these girls even her out. They are both working the small side. Weights are 6lbs 4 oz and 6 lbs even. First born was the fatty.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lucky you!! Congrats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love matching families  
What does the sire look like?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

They are Oberhasli, so he looks just like them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. 

Teach one of the kids the other side.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Trying. Thinking on trying to feed them on the milk stand.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

when I have twins born I help each one latch on to their own teat. the funny thing is they stay on that same teat till theyre weaned


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Super smart. Ima do that next time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.
Anytime you see them both on one teat side, pick one kid, the same kid each time you see this and put that same kid on the other side, that helps too.


----------

